# Team River Rats Bass Tournaments



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

will start on April 14th from 5-dark out of the Chester City Ramp on the New Cumberland Pool
$20 entry/100% payback 
contact Roger Evans for more info 330-385-1048


----------

